# am considering going hydro



## skullcandy (Dec 10, 2012)

i was browzing and came across a web site called dealzer .com they have this top feed with a bottom air oyxogen supple large tote bucket is what it looks like to me has eight slots for plants,  it looks kinda small but than again i am new to growing and have never seen hydro aside from youtube so i got to ask is it possiable too grow eight plants in such a confined space the top measures 18"L x 12"H x 11"W it seems small but whats your opinion?


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2012)

When I first started growing I tried growing 4 plants in a DWC tote...it was a nightmare. Sounds like it might be a cloner if it has 8 sites in such a small area, but I don't run hydro often so I don't know for sure. You can build your own dwc's for cheap and it's not hard. I use 5 gallon buckets, air stones and air pumps.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 10, 2012)

a dwc is the type that remain full enough for the roots to dangle in if i am correct or are they they kind that fill during a feeding then empty back out when done.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2012)

The Waterfarm is a good starter system and can support a large plant, if your not into building your own.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 10, 2012)

i am looking for a system that can house four plants from start to finish. if you have any suggests as to where to find one online, as for diy it would have to be sturdy enough to use for awhile without having to replace which is why i am thinking of buying one.also i think since i don't really understand how they work buying one sounds way easyer


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> a dwc is the type that remain full enough for the roots to dangle in if i am correct or are they they kind that fill during a feeding then empty back out when done.




I believe flood and drain is the name for the ones that fill a table a set number of times a day and drain in between floods. You are correct with that description of a DWC. There are other hydro methods as well. Recirculating is another one that comes to mind. Like Growdude said, if you are not into building your own Waterfarm is good stuff...but before you shell out cash for something that is cheaply made like a tote with a couple holes in it make sure you are not getting ripped off. I bought from a place called stealth hydro my first time and I could have easily built what they sent me for less then half the price they charged. Jmo


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 10, 2012)

Yual knows what the says? Once yual go hydro yual nevers goes back 

Enjoy yur trails pilgrems thanks yur firesides

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 10, 2012)

how big u grow your plants and how big of a space you use are using is what u go by when determining what kind of hydro system you want to go with. there are many different hydro systems to choose from. some are easy some, are not so easy.

 deep water culture (dwc) - roots sit in an airated nutrient solution 24/7. you can go with 1 large reservoir to house many plants or a standalone bucket system. all you need is a reservoir, a net pot, hydroton, air pump, air hose, & air stone/stones.  i prefer the standalone bucket system myself. when you put multiple plants in one reservoir, they tend to tangle & become difficult to deal with. you also shouldn't put multiple strains in the same reservoir b/c they're nutrient needs will be different.

flood & drain - plants sit in a large tray that gets nutrients pumped into it for a set amount of time. then drained back to the reservoir. most use rockwool as their medium for this type of system. as the rockwool holds lots of water so that the roots have no need to sit in the nutrients 24/7.

ebb & flo  - the most common ebb & flo is the multiple bucket system. where there is a large reservoir that pumps nutrients to all the buckets, then back to the reservoir. the roots sit in the nutrients 24/7 with this system as well

top feed - there are many different ways to do this system. the plants sit in a hydro media. the water is pumped into a feeding tube that waters the roots from the top down. the water is then drained away back to the reservoir.

aeroponics - roots are suspended in air & are sprayed with nutrient solution that is then drained away back to the reservoir. this is the most difficult system to run properly. disease is a big problem when not kept 100% sterile. the roots are extremely vulnerable with this system.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2012)

Just starting out with hydro, I would recommend a simple DWC set-up.  Multiple plants in 1 tote does not really work very well for flowering.  I will keep multiple plants in 1 tote while they are small, but for flowering, it is 1-2 plants per, depending on size.


----------



## KP419 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a 6 spot drip system tote but only use 3 spots because if i used all 6 then it would just be a mess with the roots tangling up together and depending on the size tote if you filled it up with 6 to 8 plants than you would have to add water every 1-2 days cuz they would suck that water up in a heartbeat. When my plants get big in my DWC 5gal buckets they suck water up fast so imagine 6-8 plants in one tote. Also if you added to many nutes or something you would be affecting all of your plants instead of just one.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 12, 2012)

from reading all your posts i think the DWC would be the best to go with, can anyone recommend where i can find a good DWC kit just so i don't have to search from one web site to another.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 13, 2012)

What size space you going to use?


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 13, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> What size space you going to use?


 
i will be useing a space 3' x 3'


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you considered making your own?  It is quite easy.  I ordered black buckets and lids from a company called US Plastics.  I get air pumps and air stones from Amazon.  You can pick up 1/4" tubing at any hardware/plumbing/or box store.  You will need net pots and hydrotron.  

Or I have a couple of 10 gal totes that I put 2 plants into if I am growing a strain that does not get too big.  For instance, my Master Kush seem to be happy growing a single large cola and 2 do fine in a 10 gal tote.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> from reading all your posts i think the DWC would be the best to go with, can anyone recommend where i can find a good DWC kit just so i don't have to search from one web site to another.



Like THG said sooo much cheaper and satisfying building your own. If it can hold water and has a cover, more then likely it can be used. Some members even made their own net pots, but I would recommend just buying those as they are cheap and do a much better job then the homemade ones I have seen.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 13, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Have you considered making your own? It is quite easy. I ordered black buckets and lids from a company called US Plastics. I get air pumps and air stones from Amazon. You can pick up 1/4" tubing at any hardware/plumbing/or box store. You will need net pots and hydrotron.
> 
> Or I have a couple of 10 gal totes that I put 2 plants into if I am growing a strain that does not get too big. For instance, my Master Kush seem to be happy growing a single large cola and 2 do fine in a 10 gal tote.


 
hello hemp goddess i just wanted to say thanks for the great advice i found those web sites to be a great affordable place too shop.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 13, 2012)

when puting together a DWC single bucket system , does each bucket need its own air pump or can one air pump run multiple buckets i am wanting to set up a four bucket system.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 14, 2012)

yes they make splitters for multiple lines that are very cheap. but u can get a 4 line air pump for 20-30$. that will work the best. most of the time the cheap 1 line pump isn't equipped to pump air for more then 2 buckets sufficiently. i buy ecoplus air pumpes. they work amazing for me and also have a controller on top. so if you want them to bubble only a little then you have that option available


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2012)

DWC is the Bomb. Only problem I had was solution temps cause I live in the south. Frozen Water Bottles fixed that problem.
I loved the way my Girls would react so fast to what ever I did.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2012)

This is the air pump I use.  After going through several different kinds of pumps, these are the ones I like.  I have 3 of them.  It comes with a 6 way splitter, each with its own valve.  I also have one of the really large ones, but this one is a lot quieter. 

hXXp://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-AAPA45L-20-Watt-45-LPM-Commercial/dp/B002JPRNOU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1355500461&sr=8-6&keywords=active+air+pump


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 14, 2012)

whats the height of your space? if its 6' or less i would go with 3 gal buckets. if you have a typical 8' ceiling, then use 5gal buckets. i run a 3x3x8 space with a 600w hps, i'm going with 3 5gal bucket dwc scrog next go round. if you dont plan on any LST, FIM, or topping i think you could fit 6 buckets in a 3x3


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 14, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> whats the height of your space? if its 6' or less i would go with 3 gal buckets. if you have a typical 8' ceiling, then use 5gal buckets. i run a 3x3x8 space with a 600w hps, i'm going with 3 5gal bucket dwc scrog next go round. if you dont plan on any LST, FIM, or topping i think you could fit 6 buckets in a 3x3


 
my hight is 6'7" to the top i could possable shorten my lights chains to hold the lights around six feet thats the most i could get . whats the average height a plant grows reom what i read a five gallon buck is around 15" high or am i wrong, which should give give me five feet before the plant touches the light .all i can say is i hope its enough room cause its all i got.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2012)

I think that you will be fine with a 6'7" ceiling and 5 gal buckets.  During late flowering, a plant can suck up a lot of water.  A 3 gal bucket just does not hold enough nute solution.  I have a 7.5' ceiling, but have my light hung about 1-1/2 foot from the ceiling.  I do not move my light--I raise and lower my plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah,,you will be better off using 5 gallon buckets. 3 Gallon buckets are a pain in the arse.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 14, 2012)

5 gal bucket is 14.5" high, the air cooled reflector is 10", & with a 600w hps you have to keep the tops 8-9inches from the bottom of the light. so your looking at a max of a 3' 7" plant. i vegged my NL for 5 weeks they are 4' tall, and NL is supposed to be a short bushy strain. very indoor friendly


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 14, 2012)

that accually gives me just enough room, i forgot to mention too everyone that i use the dimond series L.E.D. grow lights the plants can actually brush up against the light i do apoligize for not mentioning the light earlyer.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 14, 2012)

ohh, well gl with your grow


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 14, 2012)

i am just collecting info for my first time growing with hydro just to not struggle so much like i did with the grow i have at the moment in soil i did not know how to prepare and i had to keep making changes to keep my plants alive, thanks to all of you here at marijuana passion for all the great advice you gave me just cause you knew what i was doing wrong simple by me explaining what i was seeing and doing. and i learned from that, i should collect everything i can ahead of time so i don't struggle so much when i do get started with it .thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 14, 2012)

That is a very wise decision. You shouldn't have any trouble keeping your plants lower than your max heighth if you do some training while they are young. 

I recommend that you start by topping her when she gets to about 6-7 leaf nodes high. Then when she has recovered and is growing 2 colas, wait until they are spitting out their 3rd-4th nodes and then FIM them. That will cause all of the lower branches to come shooting up. These 2 things will slow the upward progress by a week or more while they continue to mature. Then if you really want to control the upward growth, you can either tie down all of the major branches and cut off the minor branches or supercrop the major branches. This will not only slow the upward growth, but will open up the plant for better light penetration.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 14, 2012)

hushpuppy the topping i understand but the femming i don't i thought femmimg was another method of topping.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes and no. Fimming is definitely topping but its done a little differently to confuse the plant. It was actually discovered accidentally by a guy who was trying to top his plants. He missed the cut and only trimmed the top 2/3 of the growing "bulb" that is the very top of the plant(and the next group of leaves) as it grows out of the  stem below. What he discovered is by only taking part of that "bulb", the plant continues to try to grow it out while at the same time trying to heal the damage, and dispursing the growth hormones to lower secondayr branches. This results in multiple "top main colas". 

Why this is important is because the plant is engineered by nature to try to get its biggest and best flowers as high as possible for the best pollination and seed dispersal. If the top main cola(Bud, flower pod) is damaged or removed, the plant will respond by trying to move the next viable cola ahead of the damaged one so that a healthy cola can be pushed to the top. If the whole top cola is removed, the plant will move the next available which is the 2 lower secondary growths. 

For some reason, when the top isn't completely removed, the plant gets confused and tries to push as many secondary growths up as it has. This results in as many as 6-10 "top main colas" that will be "trophy buds" because the plant will focus the most of its energy on those buds.

If you Fim your plants, then after about 10 days of growth you will see all of these new colas "exploding" upward, when that occurs, trim off any lower shoots that are emerging on or near the main stem. Then tie each one of the main colas and bend them over horizontally or diagonally to cause them to spread out some. This will open the plant up and allow more light to penetrate to all of the fan leaves, and the coming buds 

PS: For you trying to keep your plants low when growing from seeds, this training process not only maximises the bud growth potential of each plant, it also takes up time and slows the vertical growth of the plant which will keep it short until it reaches sexual maturity and you can flip it to flower.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2012)

I forgot that I had this sad drawing of where to cut for the FIM method. I most often use my fingernails for this as I am able to feel the lower part of the "bulb" for trimming it. If you don't cut it short enough, it will not work correctly, and if you trim it too short then it will be like topping. I push some of the leaves back so that I can get to the center bulb and then between my thum and forefinger I feel the little bulb and use my nails to slice the upper 2/3 of the bulb so that I leave the lower part to grow out. 

If done right, you will see the explosive growth of the secondary branches, and the trimmed bulb will also grow but with deformed leaves. Don't worry about the deformed leaves as that will not hurt the plant.


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad to see you are going to make your own. Way cheaper.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not top at all.  Fimming is so much less stressful and you do not lose weeks of growth.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 15, 2012)

finning does sound alot better and much easier to achieve that drawing HP put up explains it perfect i will give it a try on my next grow sometime aeound feb


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i am looking for a system that can house four plants from start to finish. if you have any suggests as to where to find one online, as for diy it would have to be sturdy enough to use for awhile without having to replace which is why i am thinking of buying one.also i think since i don't really understand how they work buying one sounds way easyer


Hey there skullcandy I use 15 gallon totes that can be used from start to finish DIY and they work very well.i still use 5 gallon buckets to but i prefer the totes less tubing and splitting and u don't need as mainy airstones,i put 5 per tote and so far so good everyone has there own opinion and not everything works the same for everyone,I've had good results no matter what I used but so far the totes made things a lot easier for me and my dwc system.if I have 20 plants I only need 4 totes 4 airstones if I do 20 in 5 gallon buckets I need 20 buckets twenty airstones and I gotta water 20 buckets.id rather water 4 totes every few days then half to water 20 buckets that's jmo I hope this helps if u have any question just ask,if I'd like to see how I grow check out my journals happy growing.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2012)

I also seen a  post saying homemade net pots work but not as well,I have to disagree I have plants in both and I see no difference,u can visit my journals to see for yourself,I also seen post about roots tangling yes it will happen with totes but it shouldn't be a problem when growing outdoors in soil your plants get tangled  with plants weeds and whatever else grows in the soil plants gotta servive and we all know the strongest survive.jmo I hope it all works out all I can say is try it yourself,and have fun.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2012)

And for the topping fimming listing scrog they all work great,your just gonna end up doing what's best for u,I've always topped my plants not all the time but I do In fact the 5 unknown clones I got going been topped and are growing fine,just make sure to have fun with your grow and try not to worry to much,one thing that's for sure whatever hydro system unpick u will have a blast.PS


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 15, 2012)

aright cool i will keep that in mind, i am already enjoying it, can't wait tilll det to try and i have decided on the DWC i hope i can keep up with it.to atlest where they survive and give some smokeable buds


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> aright cool i will keep that in mind, i am already enjoying it, can't wait tilll det to try and i have decided on the DWC i hope i can keep up with it.to atlest where they survive and give some smokeable buds


Cool dwc is great what type of nutrient do u plan on using.I started of useing cutting edge solutions it works great.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

so far from what i have read theres alot of of good nutes out there right now i am set on a two step nute called iguana grow, iguana bloom i believe was the other one they claim too have all the nutrienc need for the veg stage in the iguana grow and all the nutrience needed for the flower stage in the iguana bloom and that sounds the easyest way to me being i would rather use one nute instead of two, two or more means i would need too mix and measure and keep track of what happens too the plant and then figure out how too adjust the nutrience in order to fix the sick plant with the one nute for each faze just sounds so much more easy at least untill i learn how too actualy feed a plant again the iguana juice still sounds easyer. of course i still might hear or read about something better or simuler that i might give a try first,i am gonna look up the one you mentioned


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> so far from what i have read theres alot of of good nutes out there right now i am set on a two step nute called iguana grow, iguana bloom i believe was the other one they claim too have all the nutrienc need for the veg stage in the iguana grow and all the nutrience needed for the flower stage in the iguana bloom and that sounds the easyest way to me being i would rather use one nute instead of two, two or more means i would need too mix and measure and keep track of what happens too the plant and then figure out how too adjust the nutrience in order to fix the sick plant with the one nute for each faze just sounds so much more easy at least untill i learn how too actualy feed a plant again the iguana juice still sounds easyer. of course i still might hear or read about something better or simuler that i might give a try first,i am gonna look up the one you mentioned


Sounds great u will find what's best for you what I use is a 3 part if u read my journal u will see how much I feed and how I use my nutrients.ive fed them to much to little I've had great luck with cutting edge once I found what dosage my plants like.i still play with my nutrients to see what happens when they get burned I just add fresh ro water when they look hungry ill feed emm and so on its a never ending battle but yet so fun you will always have good a bad grows depending how many different strains u try.once u find a strain u love u can dial it in but u most likely will try to keep a stock of diffrent strains i now i do.PS


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

just checked out the cutting edge nutrint i see they got the grow, bloom, and micro nutes. i will give it a try also first i have to read up and see if the iguana juice has micros for the roots . before i do makr a disicion . thank for the good info


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

Iguana Juice is organic with natural chelating minerals. Which will lower your pH.

And what I can find, which hasn't been much, about Cutting Edge is they are synthetic nutes


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> just checked out the cutting edge nutrint i see they got the grow, bloom, and micro nutes. i will give it a try also first i have to read up and see if the iguana juice has micros for the roots . before i do makr a disicion . thank for the good info


No problem my friend,what works for others may or may not work for you.to be honest I used cutting edge solutions first because it was very inexpensive,after the hydro guy at the store showed me how easy it was to mix and that's all I would need to start of a successful dwc grow,another good thing about the nutrient is I use tap water and for some reason everything works great just mix and go,I don't know how true it is but I was told the nutrients I use level the ph and everything else and SO far so true,reason I asked the guy at the hydro store was I had used ro water and tap and they grew the same.i hope all works out for u.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Iguana Juice is organic with natural chelating minerals. Which will lower your pH.
> 
> And what I can find, which hasn't been much, about Cutting Edge is they are synthetic nutes


Cutting edge solutions is definitely not organic.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

what i am wondering now is organic and none organic much different from each other.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> what i am wondering now is organic and none organic much different from each other.


Organic will always be best nothing's better then natural nutes,organic is a lot more messy when doing hydro there's  alot more clean up involved It just depends on what u prefer.i was all about organic well using soil but gave synthetics a try when I started doing hydro so far so good.i also plan on getting me some advance nutrients just to see what happens,there is to many to choos from and slot it them work great.PS


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

If this is your first DWC synthetics would be much easier. 

As many synthetics have buffers in them that help stabilize the pH.

I use GH 3 part with R/O water and do not pay much attention to pH, as the R/O removes the buffers in the water thus allowing the buffers in the nutes to do their job easier.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If this is your first DWC synthetics would be much easier.
> 
> As many synthetics have buffers in them that help stabilize the pH.
> 
> I use GH 3 part with R/O water and do not pay much attention to pH, as the R/O removes the buffers in the water thus allowing the buffers in the nutes to do their job easier.


So I guess alot of synthetics help with the leveling and yes pcduck is correct I'd use synthetics if it was my first hydro grow it will make thing slot easier i to rarely have to check levels and its so nice.PS


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

okay pcduck, purpleskunk in i got to ask i am thinking of using iguana juice because it is a two step nute which i assume would be the easyest way not to screw things up and hurt my plants, you both suggest synthetics over the iguana as your experience has proven that the synthetic is easer then the iguana can you explain what makes synthatic easeier and what falts the iguan have that the synthetic don't


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

Most synthetics have buffers in them to help with the pH.

Iguana Juice is organic but is heavily chelated with natural minerals to make it easier to absorb nutes. These minerals are acids which drop your pH and make it harder to control.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 16, 2012)

I use both synthetics and the organic Iguana Juice. If I was wanting to stay organic I would stay with the Iguana Juice as it has performed very solidly for me in this grow of the one plant that I have in organics. I started out with this particular plant in organic soil that I mixed up and was making "tea" for watering but didn't like the tea I was making as it got messy and busy trying to do that and run my other hydro setup that is synthetic. 

So I decided to get it simpler by going to just watering with the Iguana mixed into tea. The only complaint that I would have for the Iguana juice is that when it mixes up in a bucket, it has to be allowed to sit and aerate for 24hrs before adjusting the PH, and then another 12-24hrs before making final PH adjustment and adding to the recirculating auto-watering system that I set up for it. Once I have the PH set, it stays right until the water is used up and I have to add another bucket.

As for the pros of using it, the plant has stayed healthy and has grown big enough to take up 1/3 of a 5x5 tent and it is smelling incredibly good, and has nice Beasty buds that are about 2 weeks from harvest. The Iguana Juice doesn't stink up the place like the organic tea that I made before, and it flows nicely through my pump to the plant.

I also use synthetic nutes in the rest of my hydro setup. I use Advanced Nutrients' Jungle Juice and really like it. My plants are doing great on it. The only con for the Jungle juice is that it has no PH buffers in it and that makes me have to adjust the PH of my hydro resevoir about every couple days to keep the PH in the sweet spot. I would imagine the GH 3part doesn't have to be adjusted as much as it has the PH buffers. I plan to continue using the Jungle juice though as I like the fact that when I mix up a bucket of nute solution, it goes straight to 6.0-6.1 without any buffers, and I can pour it right into my rez without having to let it sit and aerate and then adjust again.

There's going to be good and bad in whatever you choose, so you just have to give it a try for 1 grow and see how well it works for you, then if you don't really like it, try something else on the next grow. I tried a couple different ones before I settled on the jungle juice.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

puduck, basically i would just need to adjust the ph if i use the iguana. and most likely not have to adjust if i use the synthetic, i did just get a ph meter and hate to have boughten it for nothing . so if thats the diffrence i think i will be okay thanks for clrearing that up for me .


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> puduck, basically i would just need to adjust the ph if i use the iguana. and most likely not have to adjust if i use the synthetic, i did just get a ph meter and hate to have boughten it for nothing . so if thats the diffrence i think i will be okay thanks for clrearing that up for me .


Your gonna have to keep a eye on thing more when using iguana where with synthetics u just add and let the plants eat with minamal adjustments to your ph and other levels.i know whatever u do use u will figure it all out.just so u know when using synthetics u will still need all your meters it's always good to have them handy.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have to use my PH meter to monitor both setups as they both need adjusting for me. But I have found with the Iguana juice that I don't have to adjust as much as with the synthetic nutes. I just have to do the initial setup adjustment, but after that it is good until I add more water or nutes. I understand with the GH you also have to go through some setup PH adjustment that takes about 48hrs before you can add it to the rez.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

i see your last post on this thread that you add water to the dwc buckets not remove the water and replace the water , so i am assumeing that this is okay because i was under the impression from something i had read somewhere that emptying the bucket cleaning the bucket and them replenishing the water and nutes was the way to add water to a DWC set up .


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i see your last post on this thread that you add water to the dwc buckets not remove the water and replace the water , so i am assumeing that this is okay because i was under the impression from something i had read somewhere that emptying the bucket cleaning the bucket and them replenishing the water and nutes was the way to add water to a DWC set up .


I would think cleaning and refilling is the best way to go  I'm sure we all have just added nutes without cleaning aslong as the plants look fine everything should be fine.its  what best suits u try it all and see what works best for u.i clean my res as much as possible  I've gone a few feedings without doing so and things seem to be ok.PS


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

okay cool i can do that and the cleaning is just to asure that no fungis or slimmy roots pop up .


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

now i fell i know enough to sart with a DWC set up and see where my grow goes from there.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> okay cool i can do that and the cleaning is just to asure that no fungis or slimmy roots pop up .


Ya keeping things cleaner prevents alot of things althought There's always a way to try and fix things as for slimy roots there's a good sticky by the brothers grunt,I'm glad ur feeling more confident about trying dwc,once u try it you'll wish u tryed it sooner.PS


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

thats what i keep hearing, and also why i am wanting to try hydro.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> puduck, basically i would just need to adjust the ph if i use the iguana. and most likely not have to adjust if i use the synthetic, i did just get a ph meter and hate to have boughten it for nothing . so if thats the diffrence i think i will be okay thanks for clrearing that up for me .



No you will still need to check the pH. Just when running R/O water with buffered nutes you won't have to do it as often and once you get everything dialed in and you know your water and plants you will hardly use it. I highly recommend a pH meter to any serious grower, you will always be using it but in different ways.

Get yourself a pH meter and a tds/ppm meter and a synthetic DWC is the easiest way to get a successful grow accomplished.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2012)

I personally have not had good luck with organic nutes in DWC.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

THG i got to ask what do you recommend for DWC nutesand why not organics?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey just to clarify my statements so that I don't confuse you. My setup isn't DWC, it is a hybrid of DWC, top feed, and ebb-n-flow. I have to add water and nute solution periodically to my system because my rez is about 30gal and feeds from 4-10 plants at a time. So they suck up the water pretty fast. I still drain and clean my system periodically though as it eliminates toxic chemical buildup, and prevents algae bloom from occuring.

Organic setup probably wouldn't need as much cleaning(I am assuming) during the grow if the microbe herd is maintained well. The organic setup that I have isn't a full fledged hydro setup as much as it is an automated watering system that recirculates. I don't think I would run organic in DWC as it could possibly get complicated depending on how you do it. I have aeration in my organic rez and it causes it to get quite "foamy" which could interfere with the way it waters.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

okay i was under the impression that you had a DWC set up thats okay though i will just need more info on the dwc set up they must be more different then i though, at first that most all hydro-set ups' were simular in the the wat the use nutes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> THG i got to ask what do you recommend for DWC nutesand why not organics?



The nutrient solution just seemed to get icky (kind of slimy, brown and foamy) between res changes, even though the temps were in line and I have tons of air in my res.  I also just did not get the growth from the organics that I got from the GH Flora series nutes.

I mix things up a bit.  I use GH Flora Nova grow for vegging.  It is a stand alone nute and is easy to use.  However, I did not like the Flora Nova Bloom, so use the Flora series, but with the Lucas system and some Cal-Mag thrown in.  The Lucas system uses only GH flora Micro and Bloom in a 1-2 ratio.  The recommended amount is 8 ml micro and 16 ml bloom per gal of water.  I adjust that up or down, depending on how much the plants need.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 17, 2012)

All hydro is similar in that the PH is typically run lower than soil and/or organic. And the nute setup is relatively similar but the variations to all of the setups is really a result of plant strain and individual prefferences.

Don't get too focused on trying to set up exactly like someone else as it may not work as well for you and your unique environment. There is no set "one right way" to grow as you can see from looking at the grow journals here. You will find over time that you will end up changing your grow multiple times until you get it dialed in to your variables and environment.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 18, 2012)

The guys at my hydro store grow organic hydro using fish in there res they said its not messy at all I've looked into it it seems Kool don't know how hard or exactly how it works.like hushpuppy said all groweres have different types of grows.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2012)

> The guys at my hydro store grow organic hydro using fish in there res they said its not messy at all



:confused2: When I use fish in my teas, the fish makes it foam up like crazy:confused2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 18, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2: When I use fish in my teas, the fish makes it foam up like crazy:confused2:


Sorry didn't mean to confuse you,what I'm talking about I believe it's called acuaponics.its a organic system where u have liveing fish in your res u feed them and they do the rest.i hear its simple but haven't really looked into it.PS


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually, aquaponics is quite complicated.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 18, 2012)

fish in thier tanks to **** in the water there plants are eating thats strange i wonder if it actually works as for me i think that the simple DWC is tough enough of a challenge for me, and at the moment for nute i am still trying to decide over jungle juice which i believe i read is the same as GH floro grow and bloom , and then theres the botanicoa line and many more to read up on, and with advice from all of you i have an idea which ones to steer away from .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2012)

I tried Botanicare and it did not work well for me in hydro.  

Are you going to try and run organic hydro?


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 19, 2012)

no from what i have read on organic in hydro it does not go so well, as for thr botanicare i am not yet sure if it's my number one choice there is so much to choose from i might just go with the GH flora series or the jungle juice, unless i find an ad that changes my mind.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't let advertizing change/decide your mind. Those pretty pics on the labels does not grow mj.

For a beginner I cannot stress how easy GH 3 part is. Plus you have numerous members here that have experience with that nute line that can give you expert advice if you do run into troubles.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 19, 2012)

pcduck i am looking over the GHline and am asumming the three part is the flora series and the nova series THG has told me some good things about the GH series for bloom and the nova for grow. do you know of any that are spacificaly made for DWC


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, aquaponics is quite complicated.


Ya I feel the same way but the guy at the hydro store swears its not.i guess Intill u try it u wont know.PS


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL--hydro can be complicated--adding fish and maintaining a system that is supposed to take care of both the fish and the plants is indeed complicated.  I did quite a bit of research into it several years ago.  Remember to take everything that hydro salespeople say with a grain of salt.  They are salespeople.  You really have no way to know if he is really growing that way or just trying to sell an Aquaponics system.

Skull, what I use is GH Flora Nova Grow for veg.  For flowering, I used GH Flora (no Nova) Micro AND Bloom.  I also add Cal-Mag.  I use GH pH down also.  I never need to use pH up.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2012)

Its so interesting how the differences work in the chemistry of the nutes. Thg; You say you never have to use PH up and only have to use the Dn. I am just the opposite. From beginning to end, I have to constantly add PH Up to my rez. I have 4 well established plants about 4wks in flower that I just did a full flush with straight water, and then refilled the rez with(30gal) new nuted water at about 1250ppm 6.2PH. I did that yesterday, and today the PH was down to 4.9, but I swear the new buds seem to have doubled in size overnite


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> pcduck i am looking over the GHline and am asumming the three part is the flora series and the nova series THG has told me some good things about the GH series for bloom and the nova for grow. do you know of any that are spacificaly made for DWC



I used all 3 in my DWC Micro, Grow, and Bloom of the GH3 Part with great success. 2 weeks into flower I switched over to just Micro and Bloom. Like THG, I also added Cal/Mg once in flower, I also added Diamond Nectar every time.




> I have 4 well established plants about 4wks in flower that I just did a  full flush with straight water, and then refilled the rez with(30gal)  new nuted water at about 1250ppm 6.2PH. I did that yesterday, and today  the PH was down to 4.9, but I swear the new buds seem to have doubled in  size overnite



Hushpuppy is this happening in DWC with GH 3 part? or some other synthetic nutes?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Its so interesting how the differences work in the chemistry of the nutes. Thg; You say you never have to use PH up and only have to use the Dn. I am just the opposite. From beginning to end, I have to constantly add PH Up to my rez. I have 4 well established plants about 4wks in flower that I just did a full flush with straight water, and then refilled the rez with(30gal) new nuted water at about 1250ppm 6.2PH. I did that yesterday, and today the PH was down to 4.9, but I swear the new buds seem to have doubled in size overnite



What are your ppms doing when the pH drops like that?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't checked it enough to say, but it seems like it doesn't move much throughout the time period between water changes. I'll have to start monitoring that and see if there is a trend. 

I suspect the lack of ppm change is due to the nature of the nutrtient compounds including salt or some other unusable mollicule that gets left behind in the solution.

PC; My set up is not DWC, it is a hybrid of top feed, ebb-n-flow, and DWC. I haven't tried the GH nutes, I have been using Advanced Nutrients' Jungle Juice for about a year now and it has always done this. I thought there was a problem but found out that the JJ doesn't have any PH buffers in it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> found out that the JJ doesn't have any PH buffers in it.



Jungle Juice has calcium carbonate and potassium carbonate, wouldn't these act as a buffer to reduce the pH drop of the Ammonium Nitrates and Phosphates? 

What is the pH of your water source?

Most nutes have buffers otherwise their shelf life would be quite short.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 20, 2012)

have any of you tryed or are currently using the advanced nutrienit micro,grow,bloom i hear it has ph buffers in it, it also is a 3 part from what i read it is simular to the jungle juice with added PH buffers


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

Never tried it. Sorry

I have had such great results with GH3 part, I have no need to change


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 20, 2012)

pcduck i am courious THG saysshe also uses GH flora for grow but not the other flora productes i believe she said the othe nutes are GH series for bloom,micro . do you also use different GH pruducts mixed or just one of them as in all of the flora , or all of the GH series in your opionion whats the way to use them and like i say i am just courious as to how it has worked best for you


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

I use all 3 of the GH 3 Part with fulvic acid and Cal/Mg

2 weeks into bloom I quit using the grow


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 21, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Jungle Juice has calcium carbonate and potassium carbonate, wouldn't these act as a buffer to reduce the pH drop of the Ammonium Nitrates and Phosphates?
> 
> What is the pH of your water source?
> 
> Most nutes have buffers otherwise their shelf life would be quite short.


You may be correct on the Ca and K but I haven't noticed it buffering any. I am monitoring my numbers and keeping notes to see the trends. My source water is really good. About 45-55ppm and 6.8PH. It is well water but has very little mineral content. 

I am going to try "again" to see if I can talk to someone at AN about the JJ. They have email but their response to that is call their number, but the last time I did, I ended up on "terminal hold".


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 21, 2012)

i also am looking into jungle juice, it does claim to have all the nutes as GH flora nutes i believe the only difference is that the GH brand has buffers in it inorder to help with the PH , i also did some reading on the advanced nutrienitmicro,grow,bloom they clam to be like jungle juice with buffers and an added nutrient that i can not remember at this moment i do know that i have narrowed my choices down to GH flore 3 part, jungle juice 2 part,and the advantice nutrient micro,grow,bloom also a 3 partto me so far these three brand products appear to be the best for there price and not to mention all the responces i have gotten on two of these three that they give awsome results.


----------

